# "El multiculturalismo y la jauría", muy buen artículo sobre lo sucedido en París y las políticas de inmigración



## acitisuJ (1 Jun 2022)

*El multiculturalismo y la jauría*

*El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos*

Irene González 01/06/2022

*Los sucesos de Saint-Denis fueron una especie de Epifanía para los defensores del multiculturalismo, todos con bolsillos pudientes para asistir a una final de Champions*. Pero de nada servirán las caídas de caballo de la idealizada integración mientras se mantenga el perverso relato de la desigualdad social.

*Oriana Fallaci *en _La fuerza de la razón, _la segunda entrega de su trilogía sobre la verdad de *la islamización en Europa*, defiende que la indignación alumbra la razón y la reflexión. Pero no tenemos tiempo de esperar a que el último progresista acomodado se indigne con su primer contacto con la verdad fuera de su burbuja ideológica. A que el agravio personal le lleve a ser consciente de *la inmunda realidad, inherente a la inmigración masiva y descontrolada de origen islámico en una cultura que desprecia y que es incompatible con ella, como es la occidental*.

*El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de open arms practicada por ricos*. Un Estado del bienestar mal entendido en Europa, que mantuvo su discurso de ensoñación adolescente del izquierdista bueno ante una masiva inmigración. Sin trabajo y sin una remota aspiración de ser europeo, pero sí de acceder a su bienestar social y su territorio. *Alemania, Suecia o Francia han destinado durante décadas una ingente cantidad del presupuesto público a inútiles políticas de integración conscientes de que es a fondo perdido*. Las enormes subvenciones, ayudas múltiples, casas, lugares de reunión y recreo según su comunidad de origen han comprado una paz intermitente en las calles de sus barrios acomodados, pero no fuera de ellos.


> Disfrutan saqueándolo por el odio al europeo, y además exigen subsidios eternos, como si fuese una obligada deuda por la desigualdad de quien los acoge



*Tras varias generaciones y miles de millones de presupuesto para la integración, los hombres de zonas como Saint-Denis ni están integrados, ni quieren*. No trabajan porque su oficio es el crimen organizado en la tribu (el gueto) contra aquellos que están fuera. *Disfrutan saqueándolo por el odio al europeo, al que además exigen subsidios eternos*, *como si fuese una deuda por la desigualdad. Aprendieron el discurso de la izquierda colaboracionista*. Una especie de pago, de tributo de servidumbre occidental en forma de políticas sociales a la integración.

El fracaso del Estado del bienestar en la consecución de estos fines ha derivado en *un estado ruinoso que castiga y empobrece a las clases medias y trabajadoras *que son las que nutren el presupuesto público sin beneficiarse de un ascensor social ya destruido y sin solventar los problemas de convivencia e inseguridad que crean quienes viven a costa de su esfuerzo. Así, *los que se autoperciben élites pueden mantener su discurso hipócrita, falaz, rebosante de miseria moral en favor de la diversidad multicultural mientras tachan de racista y dedican gestos de soberbia y de desprecio al trabajador que demanda seguridad para sus hijos e hijas en el barrio degradado* del que no podrán salir a causa de las leyes educativas inclusivas -y sin matemáticas- que han ideado los socialdemócratas de la diversidad multicultural.

*Francia es un estado fallido porque fallida ha resultado la socialdemocracia europea*. *Bajo la excusa de la desigualdad social abrió fronteras sin control y mantiene subsidiada la inmigración masiva*, *incluso tras varias generaciones, con éxitos tan notables como el de Saint-Denis*. Los problemas de difícil solución se previenen, no se solucionan.


> Ocultaron las imágenes para que no se desvanezca el relato de un pobre inmigrante en busca de oportunidades por la desigualdad de renta



*El ministro del Interior francés* *culpó a los aficionados ingleses para ocultar la realidad de la Francia* *impune multicultural*. Es más fácil señalar a blancos que se han salido de la Unión Europea en el imaginario enfermo de la progresía francesa. El diario _Le Parisien_ recogía los incidentes como resultado de una mala organización porque alguien estaba de huelga en Francia. ¿Y cuándo no?

*Ocultaron las imágenes que sólo gracias a las redes hemos podido conocer.* *Ataques organizados con robos, palizas, destrozos, agresiones sexuales a algunas aficionadas, terror a los pequeños, pánico entre las familias*. Ocultaron las imágenes para que no se desvanezca el relato de un pobre inmigrante en busca de oportunidades por la desigualdad de renta. *Escondieron esos documentos gráficos para que no pudiera comprobarse el origen africano de los asaltantes que se regocijaban con sadismo en sus agresiones impunes*. Para escamotear la realidad de quienes son estos tipos que viven de sus impuestos, que les odia sin remedio por su origen europeo, por no pertenecer a su tribu del gueto, de la que no quiere salir, salvo para *humillar todo vestigio de la civilización occidental que desprecian*. Y eso no lo va a cambiar ningún gasto social porque el problema no es la desigualdad de renta, sino de cultura.

¿Es un Estado si la maquinaria sólo funciona para extraer recursos de la empobrecida y cautiva clase trabajadora? ¿Es democracia o un remoto imperio de la Ley si no rige para una parte de la sociedad, subsidiada e impune?

*La principal desigualdad social es la que conocen quienes denuncian la inseguridad del multiculturalismo subsidiado porque la sufren en sus barrios y a quienes llaman racistas desde esas zonas privilegiadas donde no se padecen estas situaciones desesperadas*.








Saint-Denis | El multiculturalismo y la jauría


El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## mr nobody (1 Jun 2022)

esto es insoportable. solo de pensar que vamos que tener que aguantar esto el resto de nuestra vida me entran ganas de largarme o suicidarme.

Esto es una bomba de relojeria, el mirar para otro lado un dia ya no sera opcion.


----------



## ciudadlibre (1 Jun 2022)

no vienen a pagar las pensiones, vienen a parasitar el sistema y su paguita eterna, ya lo decia el viejo refran, que mientras tengas quien te de, no lo tienes porque pasar mal, lo malo sera el dia que no te de. pero gracias a nuestros politicos, me parece que esto va para largo


----------



## chemarin (1 Jun 2022)

Es el mejor resumen que nunca he leído:


> *El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos*



En eso llevo ya algún tiempo pensando, todas estas absurdas ideas occidentales, han salido de las cabezas de gente con mucho dinero.


----------



## brotes_verdes (1 Jun 2022)

Esto ya lo decia yo hace 20 años.

A efectos practicos no habia diferencia entre un gitano y un moro en cuanto a cultura parasitaria.

Pero claro, los que deciamos esto eramos ( y somos) llamados racistas o inhumanos


----------



## toniguada (1 Jun 2022)

Posiblemente ya sea tarde para revertirlo. 
En muchos casos ya son nacidos en estos países y por tanto nacionales y será imposible retornarlos a sus estercoleros de origen. 
3, 4 millones de parados tenemos en España y algunos mal llamados "empresarios" dicen que necesitan extranjeros y otros mal llamados "cooperantes" necesitan rescatarlos o traerlos para mantener su negocio de "ong" 
Hijos de puta. 
Política de inmigración 0.


----------



## todoayen (1 Jun 2022)

Ha dado la clave BOLSILLOS PUDIENTES PARA IR A VER LA CHAMPIONS.


----------



## LionelHutz (1 Jun 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Posiblemente ya sea tarde para revertirlo.
> En muchos casos ya son nacidos en estos países y por tanto nacionales y será imposible retornarlos a sus estercoleros de origen.
> 3, 4 millones de parados tenemos en España y algunos mal llamados "empresarios" dicen que necesitan extranjeros y otros mal llamados "cooperantes" necesitan rescatarlos o traerlos para mantener su negocio de "ong"
> Hijos de puta.
> Política de inmigración 0.



+ ahora esa gente son votantes.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (1 Jun 2022)

no todos son iguales, al evole y al de brazos hambrientos les pasan parte del botín


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

El socialismo no, es el puto liberalismo, los socialistas son cómplices pero al final lo que une a los dos es el progresismo con los conservadores como el gran enemigo, los "fascistas" según ellos.

Los socialistas lo hacen por ideología y para importar votantes. Los liberales por dinero e ideología, pero están unidos.

Es el socioliberalismo no la socialdemocracia.


----------



## ka&an (1 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Esto ya lo decia yo hace 20 años.
> 
> A efectos practicos no habia diferencia entre un gitano y un moro en cuanto a cultura parasitaria.
> 
> Pero claro, los que deciamos esto eramos ( y somos) llamados racistas o inhumanos



Tal cual. Desde mediados de los 90 algunos poníamos el grito en cielo y el 99% de la población (incluidos los indignadisimos de este foro) nos llamaban racistas y nazis.

Hoy, culpan a Sánchez, a PIT o a quién pillan por el camino y piden a VoX, sin saber, que la culpa arranca desde Aznar (en España, ahi fuera mucho antes) y que la solución, no la tiene un político.

Me harté hace décadas de escuchar el "vienen a pagarnos las pensiones" o el "vienen a hacer los trabajos que tú no quieres"...

La culpa no es de Sánchez, de Rajoy, de Aznar, del Open Arms, de Macron, de Merkel o de los unicornios. La culpa es tuya, votonto de los cojones, por no pensar por tí mismo y participar en la fiesta de la democracia convencido de que lo haces por que es tú deber y tú derecho...

A disfrutar de lo votado (desde mediados de los 90, no os engañéis)

Enjoy!

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Jun 2022)

Lo bueno de lo ocurrido el otro día es que las víctimas son la mayoría gente acomodada que vive en buenos barrios


----------



## jotace (1 Jun 2022)

En España teníamos a la hernia que hacía eso, vivir de paguitas y ayudas y delinquir durante años con la seguridad de que el plato ya lo tenían lleno, delincuencia subvencionada y protegida con el dinero de los que madrugan.

Ahora además sume a todas las "minorías" que se le ocurran, marroquíes, argelinos, refugees, africanos subsaharianos, bandas "juveniles"...que además se multiplican sin parar.

Hemos pasado de unas pocas barriadas de hernianos muy localizadas, a barrios enteros otrora de personas humildes pero honradas y ahora guettos multiculturales y prisiones de los que no pudieron o quisieron irse a tiempo.


----------



## Sonico (1 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es el mejor resumen que nunca he leído:
> 
> 
> En eso llevo ya algún tiempo pensando, todas estas absurdas ideas occidentales, han salido de las cabezas de gente con mucho dinero.



Por ricos excéntricos y estúpidos. La estupidez humana no conoce límites y la morisma saca provecho de nuestro buenismo, de los empresarios buscando mano de obra, ya no digo barata digo mano de obra que los españoles no queremos amagar la raspa. Y de los ricos excéntricos tipo Soros.
El resultado está a la vista. Esto va a toda máquina. Y la morisma se sabe protegida por los medios, el gobierno, los periodistas, los artistas, los millonarios, las ONG... ¿Sigo?. A mí me tratan con una prepotencia que no os podéis imaginar y además no puedo responderles porque además tienen razón.


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

Vienen por las paguitas socialdemócratas. Los liberales no dan paguitas.

Sin expolio estatal a los remeros no hay paguitas para los parásitos.




Decipher dijo:


> El socialismo no, es el puto liberalismo, los socialistas son cómplices pero al final lo que une a los dos es el progresismo con los conservadores como el gran enemigo, los "fascistas" según ellos.
> 
> Los socialistas lo hacen por ideología y para importar votantes. Los liberales por dinero e ideología, pero están unidos.
> 
> Es el socioliberalismo no la socialdemocracia.


----------



## Berrón (1 Jun 2022)

Impecable el artículo. Y eso que todavía falta la traca final.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (1 Jun 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Posiblemente ya sea tarde para revertirlo.
> En muchos casos ya son nacidos en estos países y por tanto nacionales y será imposible retornarlos a sus estercoleros de origen.
> 3, 4 millones de parados tenemos en España y algunos mal llamados "empresarios" dicen que necesitan extranjeros y otros mal llamados "cooperantes" necesitan rescatarlos o traerlos para mantener su negocio de "ong"
> Hijos de puta.
> Política de inmigración 0.



La palabra/concepto mágico es:

D-E-S-T-I-E-R-R-O


----------



## Sonico (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Lo bueno de lo ocurrido el otro día es que las víctimas son la mayoría gente acomodada que vive en buenos barrios



¿Pero de verdad creéis que esto va a cambiar algo?.
Os lo digo yo desde ya que no va a cambiar nada. Ya estamos en el punto de que no te sorprendes por nada. Y los que han hecho que lleguemos a esta situación nos culparán a los demás por haberles fallado. 
Ya lo he vivido aquí. 
Yo soy el último de mi calle y estoy planteándome irme. No lo he hecho por motivos de trabajo pero vivir en un sitio donde no entiendes lo que hablan tus vecinos. Que no puedes hablar con sus mujeres si no está el marido. Que no les visto nunca la cara antes velo, ahora mascarilla más velo. Que no hablan mi idioma. Que durante un mes no te dejan dormir porque ellos viven de noche, comen de noche, rezan, entran y salen a la mezquita durante toda la noche. No. Si no eres como ellos, malvendes y te vas. Hace tiempo que descubrí que los progres son bipolares y aunque ellos tambíen tengan que irse, nunca van reconocer su parte de culpa. Que fueron ellos los primeros en quitar el cerdo de la paella que se daba gratis en las fiestas para que se sintieran como en casa. Ahora no lo recuerdan o no sacan el tema y si se lo sacas tú se van por los cerros de Ubeda diciendo que esto está pasando en toda Europa. Son bipolares.


----------



## Sonico (1 Jun 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> Tal cual. Desde mediados de los 90 algunos poníamos el grito en cielo y el 99% de la población (incluidos los indignadisimos de este foro) nos llamaban racistas y nazis.
> 
> Hoy, culpan a Sánchez, a PIT o a quién pillan por el camino y piden a VoX, sin saber, que la culpa arranca desde Aznar (en España, ahi fuera mucho antes) y que la solución, no la tiene un político.
> 
> ...



Me sumo. A mí me baneaban de un foro que se llamaba archivostv que era para vender decos y hacer cardsharing y en la sección política empecé a contar como estaban islamizando mi localidad un grupo de progres y pijos progres aburridos jugando a ser Dioses y repartir justicia y empezaron a organizar la venida de marroquíes con su contrato de trabajo al "El Llano de Zafarraya" y a darles todo tipo de ayudas y facilidades para la "reunificación familiar"... el resto ya lo sabéis. Nos han echado. Son los dueños de todo. Entre ayudas, pagas, trapicheos y etc, se han comprado casas, tierras, negocios... aprendieron la picaresca del PER... y se iban a Marruecos en invierno a cobrar el paro que le mandaban desde aquí y allí se hilceron ricos, volvieron se trajeron a más. Luego vinieron las langostas... el caos.
Por supuesto en el foro de archivostv yo era fascista, racista, facha y me baneaban porque les parecía bien. Ya ha llovido y el foro es de otros, pero esos mierdas amigos de La Tuerka seguirán haciendo el gilipollas. Alguno estará aquí, intuyo.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Vienen por las paguitas socialdemócratas. Los liberales no dan paguitas.
> 
> Sin expolio estatal a los remeros no hay paguitas para los parásitos.



Los cojones los liberales no dan paguitas. Aquí metidos todos con Aznar, en EEUU la primera regularización masiva con Reagan, Riveleta a abrazar inmigroides a Grecia. No engañais más.


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

¿Hablas de liberalismo y sacas a Aznar? Fue otro estatista más. Dime alguno que haya desmantelado las autonomías, haya reducido el tamaño del estado, reducido funcionarios e impuestos o que haya dado más libertad al ciudadano en lugar de sacar más leyes liberticidas.

Todos ellos han seguido las mismas políticas de engordar el estado, y las paguitas con su efecto llamada son parte de ello.

Yo estoy en Melilla y recuerdo perfectamente, porque estaba allí viéndolo, las primeras regularizaciones masivas de inmigrantes ilegales residentes en la ciudad. Recuerdo a uno de esos personajes, uno de los cabecillas de las protestas, Dudú, al que llegaron a condecorar en Sevilla. Todo bajo el gobierno nacional y local del PSOE. Y ojo, no creo que Aznar hubiese hecho otra cosa diferente. Unos y otros se han esforzado después por engordar sus redes clientelares, y los inmigrantes y sus paguitas son parte de ello. 





Decipher dijo:


> Los cojones los liberales no dan paguitas. Aquí metidos todos con Aznar, en EEUU la primera regularización masiva con Reagan, Riveleta a abrazar inmigroides a Grecia. No engañais más.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Jun 2022)

Ricos aburridos


----------



## PLS--palasaca (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿Hablas de liberalismo y sacas a Aznar? Fue otro estatista más. Dime alguno que haya desmantelado las autonomías, haya reducido el tamaño del estado, reducido funcionarios e impuestos o que haya dado más libertad al ciudadano en lugar de sacar más leyes liberticidas.
> 
> Todos ellos han seguido las mismas políticas de engordar el estado, y las paguitas con su efecto llamada son parte de ello.
> 
> Yo estoy en Melilla y recuerdo perfectamente, porque estaba allí viéndolo, las primeras regularizaciones masivas de inmigrantes ilegales residentes en la ciudad. Recuerdo a uno de esos personajes, uno de los cabecillas de las protestas, Dudú, al que llegaron a condecorar en Sevilla. Todo bajo el gobierno nacional y local del PSOE. Y ojo, no creo que Aznar hubiese hecho otra cosa diferente. Unos y otros se han esforzado después por engordar sus redes clientelares, y los inmigrantes y sus paguitas son parte de ello.



Pues claro que Aznar y los de Davos son liberales. Que los libertarios sois cuatro frikis, no sois quien para dar ni quitar carnets de buen liberal ni para declarar fatwas de "herejes liberales".


----------



## JoseII (1 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es el mejor resumen que nunca he leído:
> 
> 
> En eso llevo ya algún tiempo pensando, todas estas absurdas ideas occidentales, han salido de las cabezas de gente con mucho dinero.




Que no sufren las consecuencias de sus decisiones


----------



## Joloan (1 Jun 2022)

Huyen de sus países de mierda y terminan convirtiendo esto en sus países de mierda, las paguitas no van a durar eternamente, se viene el caso más absoluto.


----------



## Sardónica (1 Jun 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> no vienen a pagar las pensiones, vienen a parasitar el sistema y su paguita eterna, ya lo decia el viejo refran, que mientras tengas quien te de, no lo tienes porque pasar mal, lo malo sera el dia que no te de. pero gracias a nuestros politicos, me parece que esto va para largo



*SON EL AUTÉNTICO VIRUS.*


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

Los cojones ésos van a ser liberales. Son globalistas, estatistas, como tú. Los mismos que sí "dan carnets", junto a la paguita, al que entra ilegalmente.



Decipher dijo:


> Pues claro que Aznar y los de Davos son liberales. Que los libertarios sois cuatro frikis, no sois quien para dar ni quitar carnets de buen liberal ni para declarar fatwas de "herejes liberales".


----------



## Fauna iberica (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Lo bueno de lo ocurrido el otro día es que las víctimas son la mayoría gente acomodada que vive en buenos barrios



Viven en buenos barrios, si, pero no en urbanizaciones de superlujo, ahi es donde residen los que tras bambalinas han gestado todo esto.
Mira al mafias del florentino, ese no ha dicho ni mu , para empezar llegaría al estadio el coche blindado o en helicóptero.
Hasta que no les llegue a sus urbanizaciones amuralladas y tengan a una banda de esta gentuza en la puerta de su puta casa seguiremos igual.
Pero esperar eso es como esperar que vuelen las vacas, nunca va a pasar, seguiremos así hasta que explote todo.


----------



## Barquero (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El multiculturalismo y la jauría*
> 
> *El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos*
> 
> ...



La cantidad de verdades como puños en este artículo es brutal.


----------



## siroco (1 Jun 2022)

Ese artículo merece un reconocimiento periodístico, y unos segundos de atención a la autora


----------



## Scire (1 Jun 2022)

Me alegra ver que hay muchos medios -de izquierda o derecha, da igual, porque son lo mismo- a los que se les ha puesto los pelos de punta con lo de París.

A quien no veo utilizándolo tanto como debería es a VOX, que parece más preocupado ahora en ocupar carguitos que en defender España.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Los cojones ésos van a ser liberales. Son globalistas, estatistas, como tú. Los mismos que sí "dan carnets", junto a la paguita, al que entra ilegalmente.



Un friki libertario en internet dando y quitando carnets de liberal a los principales empresarios y partidos políticos. Te tienes que reír.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Me alegra ver que hay muchos medios -de izquierda o derecha, da igual, porque son lo mismo- a los que se les ha puesto los pelos de punta con lo de París.
> 
> A quien no veo utilizándolo tanto como debería es a VOX, que parece más preocupado ahora en ocupar carguitos que en defender España.



Será que no los lees porque bien que lo han comentado. Pásate por sus cuentas de twitter.


----------



## Eremita (1 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Huyen de sus países de mierda y terminan convirtiendo esto en sus países de mierda, las paguitas no van a durar eternamente, se viene el caso más absoluto.



Están rebajando las pensiones, mientras las paguitas porque sí, aumentan y son intocables. Y así con cada euro dedicado a la invasión.


----------



## elmegaduque (1 Jun 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> La cantidad de verdades como puños en este artículo es brutal.



Sólo son tan verdades como la disidencia "de la verdad" respecto a las ponzoñas. Son "verdades" para consumo de derechita valiente, para votontear una vez más y seguir tragando mierda como siempre.

No señala el origen real de la invasión moronegra, quienes la implementan, ni su efecto real pretendido, así como la "disidencia de la verdad" no señala el verdadero modus operandi de las plandemias ni su auténtica finalidad.

Todo es cosa de "buenismo progre" para lo uno, y cosa de un "experimento que no ha salido del todo bien", respecto lo otro.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (1 Jun 2022)

No puede ser, los fachas tenían razón, otra vez


----------



## Mahbes (1 Jun 2022)

Deberia de pasar en Stade Roland Garros........con la de Rolex que hay ahi.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> No puede ser, los fachas tenían razón, otra vez



¿Cual será su secreto?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (1 Jun 2022)

A ver si PedoBiden se confunde tecleando las coordenadas ...
Bombas nucelares cargadas de panceta y chorizo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El multiculturalismo y la jauría*
> 
> *El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos*
> 
> ...



Buen artículo. Cuando se publique en el Pis, el Inframundo y el ABC-LGTB pensaré que algo está empezando a cambiar.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (1 Jun 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076234


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Lo bueno de lo ocurrido el otro día es que las víctimas son la mayoría gente acomodada que vive en buenos barrios



Espero que les cambie el pensamiento.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Me sumo. A mí me baneaban de un foro que se llamaba archivostv que era para vender decos y hacer cardsharing y en la sección política empecé a contar como estaban islamizando mi localidad un grupo de progres y pijos progres aburridos jugando a ser Dioses y repartir justicia y empezaron a organizar la venida de marroquíes con su contrato de trabajo al "El Llano de Zafarraya" y a darles todo tipo de ayudas y facilidades para la "reunificación familiar"... el resto ya lo sabéis. Nos han echado. Son los dueños de todo. Entre ayudas, pagas, trapicheos y etc, se han comprado casas, tierras, negocios... aprendieron la picaresca del PER... y se iban a Marruecos en invierno a cobrar el paro que le mandaban desde aquí y allí se hilceron ricos, volvieron se trajeron a más. Luego vinieron las langostas... el caos.
> Por supuesto en el foro de archivostv yo era fascista, racista, facha y me baneaban porque les parecía bien. Ya ha llovido y el foro es de otros, pero esos mierdas amigos de La Tuerka seguirán haciendo el gilipollas. Alguno estará aquí, intuyo.



Lo de Zafarraya (Granada) es dantesco. Reiros del País Vasco.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Jun 2022)

A mi Oriana fue quien me abrió los ojos. Una heroína.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Me alegra ver que hay muchos medios -de izquierda o derecha, da igual, porque son lo mismo- a los que se les ha puesto los pelos de punta con lo de París.
> 
> A quien no veo utilizándolo tanto como debería es a VOX, que parece más preocupado ahora en ocupar carguitos que en defender España.



Lamentablemente, Vox está cada día más descafeinado. En cuanto han pisado moqueta... Unos tíos que no creen en las Comunidades Autónomas deberían presentarse y dejar los escaños vacíos. Me parece que ya están asomando la patita.


----------



## luca (1 Jun 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## MrDanger (1 Jun 2022)

A buenas horas mangas verdes. Llevamos lustros diciéndolo pero somos fachas de turboderecha. 

Ahora toca joderse a base de bien. Los ricos se montarán su Elysium y los demás a aguantar a las bárbaras hordas.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (1 Jun 2022)

Muerte a los ricos y a los tercermundistas


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

¿Yo repartir carnets? Si no he mencionado que nadie fuese liberal. El que ha estado poniendo a nombres y apellidos etiquetitas de liberal has sido tú.

El libertarismo busca reducción del estado, y con ello gastos estatales e impuestos, y aquí tú diciendo que los que llévan décadas aumentando el tamaño y el gasto del estado, aumentado impuestos a los remeros y repartiendo paguitas, son liberales. El mundo al revés.

Hay que estar muy mal, o ser muy sectario, para mirar hacia atrás y no darse cuenta de que las políticas que se han seguido van en sentido contrario al libertarismo. Pero difama, que algo queda.




Decipher dijo:


> Un friki libertario en internet dando y quitando carnets de liberal a los principales empresarios y partidos políticos. Te tienes que reír.


----------



## Fauna iberica (1 Jun 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Lamentablemente, Vox está cada día más descafeinado. En cuanto han pisado moqueta... Unos tíos que no creen en las Comunidades Autónomas deberían presentarse y dejar los escaños vacíos. Me parece que ya están asomando la patita.



Son otros farsantes más , esos lo único que van ha hacer es joder más al remeros, fueron los únicos que votaron en contra de declarar improcedente el despido por baja médica, vamos ni con Franco nos jodian así, son ultraliberales en lo económico.
Y ya veis siguen permitiendo los centros de menas allí donde sostienen al gobierno autonómico, unos trepas más que les importa todo tres cojones, excepto sus poltronas claro.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿Yo repartir carnets? Si no he mencionado que nadie fuese liberal. El que ha estado poniendo a nombres y apellidos etiquetitas de liberal has sido tú.
> 
> El libertarismo busca reducción del estado, y con ello gastos estatales e impuestos, y aquí tú diciendo que los que llévan décadas aumentando el tamaño y el gasto del estado, aumentado impuestos a los remeros y repartiendo paguitas, son liberales. El mundo al revés.
> 
> Hay que estar muy mal, o ser muy sectario, para mirar hacia atrás y no darse cuenta de que las políticas que se han seguido van en sentido contrario al libertarismo. Pero difama, que algo queda.



Eres tú el que les dice a ellos que se autodenominan liberales, que no, que no lo son, que no son AUTÉNTICOS liberales. O sea que si das y quitas carnets desde tu ideología marginal de libertario, que no liberal.


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

Seguramente tengas razón. ¿Alternativas (prácticas, no votar no lo es)?



Fauna iberica dijo:


> Son otros farsantes más


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Me alegra ver que hay muchos medios -de izquierda o derecha, da igual, porque son lo mismo- a los que se les ha puesto los pelos de punta con lo de París.
> 
> A quien no veo utilizándolo tanto como debería es a VOX, que parece más preocupado ahora en ocupar carguitos que en defender España.



pues no sé hijo... lo de las navidades en alemania no fue suficiente? lo del bataclan? no sé cuantos warnings necesita esta gente.


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

Ah, ya vas cambiando el relato, ya no soy el que da carnets, sino el que los quita.

Yo lo que creo es que por sus hechos los conocerás. Ya pueden ponerse la etiquetita de liberal, que si luego hacen políticas estatistas (como hizo Aznar), no son liberales.

Aumentar tamaño y gasto del estado, aumentar impuestos, endeudar a la población, dar paguitas a colectivos clientelares = estatismo.

Lo contrario = liberalismo.




Decipher dijo:


> Eres tú el que les dice a ellos que se autodenominan liberales, que no, que no lo son, que no son AUTÉNTICOS liberales. O sea que si das y quitas carnets desde tu ideología marginal de libertario, que no liberal.


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

Lo de celebrar la final en ese barrio, sin poner la suficiente seguridad, con gente en la tv avisando de lo podría pasar, ¿tú crees que ha sido casual?



Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pues no sé hijo... lo de las navidades en alemania no fue suficiente? lo del bataclan? no sé cuantos warnings necesita esta gente.


----------



## birdland (1 Jun 2022)

Reenviando 

eso , y saber a quién votamos , es lo poco que podemos hacer


----------



## birdland (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Lo de celebrar la final en ese barrio, sin poner la suficiente seguridad, con gente en la tv avisando de lo podría pasar, ¿tú crees que ha sido casual?



Si 
Los franceses siguen en los mundos de yupi … las últimas elecciones lo demuestran


----------



## Sonico (1 Jun 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Lo de Zafarraya (Granada) es dantesco. Reiros del País Vasco.



Todo el que pasa y lo ve, se le ponen los pelos de punta.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Ah, ya vas cambiando el relato, ya no soy el que da carnets, sino el que los quita.
> 
> Yo lo que creo es que por sus hechos los conocerás. Ya pueden ponerse la etiquetita de liberal, que si luego hacen políticas estatistas (como hizo Aznar), no son liberales.
> 
> ...



Bueno ya veo que admites que quitas carnets ahora solo falta que encontremos a alguien a quien se lo quieras dar. Poco a poco.

Lo que tú dices es libertarismo no liberalismo. El libertarismo es liberal, no todo el liberalismo es libertario. Los libertarios tenéis la mala costumbre de dar y quitar carnets de liberal.


----------



## Sonico (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Lo de celebrar la final en ese barrio, sin poner la suficiente seguridad, con gente en la tv avisando de lo podría pasar, ¿tú crees que ha sido casual?



¿Quién crees que ha dado la orden de que no hubiera policía? ¿Quien sale beneficiado?


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

Te estás desinflando. Yo ni doy ni quito carnets, como hacen otros repartiendo dni's a inmigrantes.

Yo hablo de las políticas seguidas, y las de hacer crecer el estado, el gasto, el endeudamiento, el control sobre los ciudadanos, etc... son políticas estatistas.

Lo de traer o no inmigrantes tercermundistas no tiene demasiada relación con ser liberal o estatista. Le Pen es estatista. Yo no estoy en contra de que vengan legalmente inmigrantes, todo el mundo tiene derecho a mejorar su vida y emigrar si es necesario. Pero sí estoy en contra de las paguitas, del todo gratis, del todo vale, de la discriminación positiva... ya sabes, esas cosas que hacen los que tú defiendes.



Decipher dijo:


> Bueno ya veo que admites que quitas carnets ahora solo falta que encontremos a alguien a quien se lo quieras dar. Poco a poco.
> 
> Lo que tú dices es libertarismo no liberalismo. El libertarismo es liberal, no todo el liberalismo es libertario. Los libertarios tenéis la mala costumbre de dar y quitar carnets de liberal.


----------



## skan (1 Jun 2022)

Europa debe hacer como Australia, Nueva Zelanda... expulsar a los musulmanes, inmigrantes (y a sus hijos) ilegales y a cualquiera que haya cometido delitos, y permitir sólo la llegada de inmigrantes cuando sean necesarios para nuestro país.


----------



## alas97 (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Te estás desinflando. Yo ni doy ni quito carnets, como hacen otros repartiendo dni's a inmigrantes.
> 
> Yo hablo de las políticas seguidas, y las de hacer crecer el estado, el gasto, el endeudamiento, el control sobre los ciudadanos, etc... son políticas estatistas.
> 
> Lo de traer o no inmigrantes tercermundistas no tiene demasiada relación con ser liberal o estatista. Le Pen es estatista. Yo no estoy en contra de que vengan legalmente inmigrantes, todo el mundo tiene derecho a mejorar su vida y emigrar si es necesario. Pero sí estoy en contra de las paguitas, del todo gratis, del todo vale, de la discriminación positiva... ya sabes, esas cosas que hacen los que tú defiendes.



Que me da igual todo el rollo que me estás metiendo que no eres quién para dar ni quitar carnets, son tus queridos liberales los que han inundado Occidente de inmigrantes en nombre de las fronteras abiertas y el libre movimiento de personas y capitales. Y ahora ponte a lanzar nubes de tinta de calamar sobre lo que tu quieres que diga o deje de decir.


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Que me da igual todo el rollo que me estás metiendo que no eres quién para dar ni quitar carnets, son tus queridos liberales los que han inundado Occidente de inmigrantes en nombre de las fronteras abiertas y el libre movimiento de personas y capitales. Y ahora ponte a lanzar nubes de tinta de calamar sobre lo que tu quieres que diga o deje de decir.



Que soy yo quien reparte carnets, dice:



Decipher dijo:


> Pues claro que Aznar y los de Davos son liberales.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (1 Jun 2022)

Se vota liberalismo, se obtiene liberalismo

Me NVTRE


----------



## fachacine (1 Jun 2022)

A todos los que ahora ven la luz les respondo con el mismo gif:


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Que soy yo quien reparte carnets, dice:



Son ellos mismos los que lo dicen. Tú eres el que pese a que ellos mismos digan que son liberales les dices que no, que son estatistas y no liberales por tus cojones libertarios.


----------



## Lukytrike (1 Jun 2022)

"Liberales" que hacen políticas estatistas. Por sus obras les conoceréis. Todo en orden.



Decipher dijo:


> Son ellos mismos los que lo dicen. Tú eres el que pese a que ellos mismos digan que son liberales les dices que no, que son estatistas y no liberales por tus cojones libertarios.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> "Liberales" que hacen políticas estatistas. Por sus obras les conoceréis. Todo en orden.



Y ahí estás de nuevo quitando carnets.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Me alegra ver que hay muchos medios -de izquierda o derecha, da igual, porque son lo mismo- a los que se les ha puesto los pelos de punta con lo de París.
> 
> A quien no veo utilizándolo tanto como debería es a VOX, que parece más preocupado ahora en ocupar carguitos que en defender España.



este medio online es de derechas de toda la vida ( eso si , de la derecha "pepera" liberal que ya es tambien hora de que entren en razon..) pero esto no lo veras en los de izquierda (que son la mayoria) e incluso los de derecha meapilas ..Abc , telecura..


----------



## Sonico (1 Jun 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> A mi Oriana fue quien me abrió los ojos. Una heroína.



¿Quién es Oriana?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alcazar (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Lo bueno de lo ocurrido el otro día es que las víctimas son la mayoría gente acomodada que vive en buenos barrios



Y lo mejor es que en ese estadio se van a celebrar los mundiales de rugby y muchos eventos de las olimpiadas. Andanadas de europeos progres y/o liberales de clase acomodada van a recibir una instrucción rápida en lo que es vivir en una zona no-go.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El multiculturalismo y la jauría*
> 
> *El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos*
> 
> ...



Un artículo demoledor que he leído con el corazón en un puño: en el pasado ha habido civilizaciones que han sucumbido por errores menos graves que los que se están cometiendo en Occidente. Lo aterrador, es la seguridad, la seguridad con la que los prebostes de este sistema a la deriva siguen adelante como si nada ocurriese, como si todo fuera sobre ruedas. Lo aterrador es la sonrisa segura de Macrom, de Sánchez, de Soros... Y visto lo visto, uno se pregunta: ¿de dónde les nace la seguridad de que el modelo funciona, de que vamos bien? Ahí lo dejo. Ahora seguiré escuchando a Händel (antes de que alguna iluminada o iluminado lo prohiba por vete a tú a saber qué)


----------



## JDD (1 Jun 2022)

siroco dijo:


> Ese artículo merece un reconocimiento periodístico, y unos segundos de atención a la autora



¿Es esa chica? joder, una mujer 10


----------



## antiglobalista (1 Jun 2022)

YA QUEDA MENOS PARA VERNOS EN LAS CALLES MORONEGRITOS


NO OS VA A SALVAR NI LA POLICIA


----------



## JDD (1 Jun 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Lo de Zafarraya (Granada) es dantesco. Reiros del País Vasco.



¿Podrias dar algun detalle, que pasa ahí? nunca había oído hablar de ese sitio.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Jun 2022)

JDD dijo:


> ¿Podrias dar algun detalle, que pasa ahí? nunca había oído hablar de ese sitio.



Zafarraya es un pueblo de la provincia de Granada, que se asienta en un fértil llano rodeado de montañas cercanas a la provincia de Málaga. Es una zona especialmente propicia para hortalizas. Empezó con lo típico: temporeros marroquíes a trabajar en las faenas del campo y algunos africanos. Un fenómeno que cada día fue a más. Los inmigrantes pronto aprendieron las triquiñuelas de los subsidios agrícolas y de desempleo y empezaron a asentarse permanentemente con sus familiares. El escaso crecimiento vegetativo de la población autóctona hace que ya sean mayoría o casi. Los problemas de delincuencia y el White flight se acentúan.

Pasé por el lugar en 2019, solo vi a extranjeros no comunitarios y un solo matrimonio nativo, ya mayor, por las calles del pueblo. Paré a echar gasolina a la entrada del pueblo, el único español era el empleado de la gasolinera. No me detuve mucho y continué mi ruta hacia Alhama de Granada. En los campos que vi, recolectando, solo africanos y magrebíes. Es lo que tiene el querer buscar mano de obra barata en un país buenista, el que los españoles huyan del trabajo agrícola y los empresarios no encuentren trabajadores nacionales: entre la miseria que pagan y que doblar el lomo no se lleva mucho en España, ese es el resultado. Los extranjeros vienen de temporeros y ven el chollo y se quedan. Y cada vez vienen más porque los que llevan un tiempo prefieren cobrar subsidios y no trabajar. 

Si cuando se acaba el curro no cobraran nada y tuvieran que salir de España si nadie les contrata no pasaría esto. Pero aquí somos así de espléndidos (y de tontos). Es la pescadilla que muerde la cola. En el campo hay que pagar salarios dignos y los temporeros que se necesiten con contrato en origen y nada de regalar nacionalidades, sanidad gratis y subvenciones y subsidios. Ahora, las cadenas de distribución quieren ganar todo el dinero del mundo y el español retarded pagar 2 € el kilo de tomates y seguir de terraceo y con la panchita sin papeles de servicio doméstico por tres perras.

Esto me recuerda lo que escuche en boca de un sudafricano blanco: "mis compatriotas prefirieron morir apuñalados antes de tener que hacer sus camas". El testimonio me hizo pensar bastante.


----------



## Aeneas (1 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien de acuerda de la nochevieja de colonia de 2016? Lo digo porque con esto va a pasar igual.


----------



## Juliax (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El multiculturalismo y la jauría*
> 
> *El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos*
> 
> ...



Estamos muertos,muertos...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Me alegra ver que hay muchos medios -de izquierda o derecha, da igual, porque son lo mismo- a los que se les ha puesto los pelos de punta con lo de París.
> 
> A quien no veo utilizándolo tanto como debería es a VOX, que parece más preocupado ahora en ocupar carguitos que en defender España.



No te engañes. Vox es populista puro y no va a solucionar nada. 

La única esperanza es que la situación se degrade tanto que surja un partido de extrema extrema derecha que tome medidas como las leyes de Nuremberg contra esta escoria.

Pero me temo que llegará antes la sahariana a Europa que una solución firme contra estos hideputas


----------



## Furymundo (1 Jun 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Posiblemente ya sea tarde para revertirlo.
> En muchos casos ya son nacidos en estos países *y por tanto nacionales y será imposible retornarlos a sus estercoleros de origen.*
> 3, 4 millones de parados tenemos en España y algunos mal llamados "empresarios" dicen que necesitan extranjeros y otros mal llamados "cooperantes" necesitan rescatarlos o traerlos para mantener su negocio de "ong"
> Hijos de puta.
> Política de inmigración 0.



mientras no sean inmortales siempre hay solucion


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (1 Jun 2022)

El problema es que conozco a muchos progres que para cambiar de idea le tendrían que violar 4 moros a su hija., o darles una buena paliza a ellos y a sus hijos , ven y leen medios de desinformación comprados , y lo demás les interesa 0, 

en Francia van cambiando de opinión según les van pasando cosas de forma directa, mientras tanto empatía 0 con el resto, pero es que ya mas de un tercio de los votantes son moro negrada, no van a llegar a la meta, serán cazados como ratas en su vejez.


----------



## Pleonasmo (1 Jun 2022)

La letra con sangre entra y, Europa, lo descubrira en las siguientes decadas ; los errores se pagan y ya es inevitable el conflicto.

Positivamente, veo que cada vez mas y mas gente se da cuenta de la realidad y me da que la fuerza del pendulo cuando vuelva puede ser enorme ; se estan confiando y no son capaces de guardarsela ni medio segundo en los pantalones, se creen vencedores, pero cuidado, todo puede cambiar en cuestion de unos años con una poblacion consciente. Al tiempo.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Jun 2022)

Lo que nadie dice es que todos esos no son árabes, no son magrebies: son franceses de tercera generación. A ver como te deshaces de ellos. Son ellos los que se van a deshacer de ti. Vuelvo a recomendar a Houllebecq, el profeta.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El multiculturalismo y la jauría*
> 
> *El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Jun 2022)

Nuestros dirigentes y votantes progres no quieren enterarse de que estamos en guerra, y no precisamente contra Rusia.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jun 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> esto es insoportable. solo de pensar que vamos que tener que aguantar esto el resto de nuestra vida me entran ganas de largarme o suicidarme.
> 
> Esto es una bomba de relojeria, el mirar para otro lado un dia ya no sera opcion.



y a donde te vas a pirar? llos paisess en los que no existe esto tampoco quieren españoles muertos de hambre.


----------



## Vermiculus (2 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Seguramente tengas razón. ¿Alternativas (prácticas, no votar no lo es)?



¿No lo es?


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

Si muchos marroquíes en un país fuese buena idea...

Marruecos sería primera potencia mundial.



No entiendo qué tanto lío en Ucrania si sus hermanos eslavos sólo querían pagarles las pensiones !!!


----------



## gpm (2 Jun 2022)

@xicomalo @Bitelchus @dabuti @ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO guardan silencio


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Jun 2022)

¿Cómo iba a serlo?



Vermiculus dijo:


> ¿No lo es?


----------



## frenlib (2 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El multiculturalismo y la jauría*
> 
> *El multiculturalismo es una consecuencia trágica de las políticas socialistas de 'open arms' practicada por ricos*
> 
> ...



No le falta razón.


----------



## Juanchufri (2 Jun 2022)

Para quien le interese munición científica sobre cómo el multiculturalismo corroe la sociedad:









Multiculturalismo = Guerra (I) - Disidencia


2337 palabras La sociedad multicultural como ideal al que inevitablemente se dirige el mundo es algo que podemos ver publicitado en todas partes: medios y cultura de masas, colegios, universidades, parlamentos ... Una élite que busque una sociedad débil, atomizada, teleadicta y dependiente...




disidencia.info


----------



## Diego Alatriste y Tenorio (2 Jun 2022)

Vivo en una ciudad mediana, donde la inmigración había sido siempre residual y muy concentrada, fundamentalmente latinos en 2 barrios específicos y sin dar demasiados problemas.
Desde hace 2-3 años la cosa ha cambiado, en el bloque del casco antiguo donde aún viven mis abuelos de más de 80 años, hay 4 de los 8 pisos ocupados por pakistaníes y marroquies, que hacen la vida más que complicada debido a sus “costumbres” con 5-6 por piso, mientras que mi calle no muy lejos de allí se ha convertido en refugio de pateros, llena de marroquies y nigerianos, metiendose más de 10 en casas antiguas, con la consiguiente degradación del barrio.
No me quiero imaginar lo que tiene que ser vivir en Madrid, Barcelona o Valencia y ya Paris ni hablamos.


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Posiblemente ya sea tarde para revertirlo.
> En muchos casos ya son nacidos en estos países y por tanto nacionales y será imposible retornarlos a sus estercoleros de origen.
> 3, 4 millones de parados tenemos en España y algunos mal llamados "empresarios" dicen que necesitan extranjeros y otros mal llamados "cooperantes" necesitan rescatarlos o traerlos para mantener su negocio de "ong"
> Hijos de puta.
> Política de inmigración 0.



Nunca es tarde


----------



## rondo (2 Jun 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Posiblemente ya sea tarde para revertirlo.
> En muchos casos ya son nacidos en estos países y por tanto nacionales y será imposible retornarlos a sus estercoleros de origen.
> 3, 4 millones de parados tenemos en España y algunos mal llamados "empresarios" dicen que necesitan extranjeros y otros mal llamados "cooperantes" necesitan rescatarlos o traerlos para mantener su negocio de "ong"
> Hijos de puta.
> Política de inmigración 0.



Imposible no,solo es cuestión de cambiar las leyes


----------



## rondo (2 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Viven en buenos barrios, si, pero no en urbanizaciones de superlujo, ahi es donde residen los que tras bambalinas han gestado todo esto.
> Mira al mafias del florentino, ese no ha dicho ni mu , para empezar llegaría al estadio el coche blindado o en helicóptero.
> Hasta que no les llegue a sus urbanizaciones amuralladas y tengan a una banda de esta gentuza en la puerta de su puta casa seguiremos igual.
> Pero esperar eso es como esperar que vuelen las vacas, nunca va a pasar, seguiremos así hasta que explote todo.



Es cierto,florentino ha callado como una puta y los submormales chupándole el culo


----------



## Bitelchus (2 Jun 2022)

gpm dijo:


> @xicomalo @Bitelchus @dabuti @ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO guardan silencio



Deja de citarme en tus mierdas de hilos racistas, mamarracho.


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Jun 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Zafarraya es un pueblo de la provincia de Granada, que se asienta en un fértil llano rodeado de montañas cercanas a la provincia de Málaga. Es una zona especialmente propicia para hortalizas. Empezó con lo típico: temporeros marroquíes a trabajar en las faenas del campo y algunos africanos. Un fenómeno que cada día fue a más. Los inmigrantes pronto aprendieron las triquiñuelas de los subsidios agrícolas y de desempleo y empezaron a asentarse permanentemente con sus familiares. El escaso crecimiento vegetativo de la población autóctona hace que ya sean mayoría o casi. Los problemas de delincuencia y el White flight se acentúan.
> 
> Pasé por el lugar en 2019, solo vi a extranjeros no comunitarios y un solo matrimonio nativo, ya mayor, por las calles del pueblo. Paré a echar gasolina a la entrada del pueblo, el único español era el empleado de la gasolinera. No me detuve mucho y continué mi ruta hacia Alhama de Granada. En los campos que vi, recolectando, solo africanos y magrebíes. Es lo que tiene el querer buscar mano de obra barata en un país buenista, el que los españoles huyan del trabajo agrícola y los empresarios no encuentren trabajadores nacionales: entre la miseria que pagan y que doblar el lomo no se lleva mucho en España, ese es el resultado. Los extranjeros vienen de temporeros y ven el chollo y se quedan. Y cada vez vienen más porque los que llevan un tiempo prefieren cobrar subsidios y no trabajar.
> 
> ...



Aunque es del infecto EL PIS, expone algo de eso, no menciona para nada si hay problemas con los inmigrantes alli asentados, pero se desprende lo que dices, el cortoplazismo y el querer ganar pasta a costa de lo que sea, explotan a mano de obra foranea y hasta les arriendan tierras, no se dan cuenta que todo eso pasara factura tarde o temprano.









¿De qué vive el pueblo con menos renta de España?


El municipio granadino de Zafarraya, oficialmente el pueblo más pobre de España, se sustenta del cultivo de regadío y del PER




elpais.com





*Entre los 173 autónomos de Zafarraya se encuentra José Miguel Ortigosa, de 70 años, que explota unas cinco hectáreas de tomate, calabacín, judía y pimiento. En contra de la opinión de otros vecinos, este empresario afirma rotundamente que "no hay dinero en B" en el municipio. Tiene 13 trabajadores a su cargo, todos ellos inmigrantes. Les paga unos seis euros la hora y asegura que todos tienen los papeles en regla. "El pueblo tiene un nivel aceptable de vida, pero se da el fenómeno de la economía social o minifundio. Hay miles de inmigrantes que arriendan las tierras de los vecinos del pueblo. Si descuentan los costes, les queda una cantidad parecida a la del jornal", explica Ortigosa. 

todos coinciden en que solo en torno al 30% de españoles explota sus tierras, mientras que el resto se las alquila a inmigrantes, que emplean, a su vez, a otros extranjeros como agricultores



Los vecinos de Zafarraya subrayan una y otra vez "la gran cantidad de inmigrantes" que se ha instalado en el pueblo. Una afirmación que se hace realidad al pasear por sus calles. Es viernes, día de culto semanal de los musulmanes, y las casacas de los magrebíes dibujan un camino que finaliza en la entrada del municipio. Una treintena de hombres se agrupa en torno a una antigua nave abandonada que hace las veces de mezquita, a cien metros aproximadamente de la cooperativa.

Beben té y se quejan de las condiciones laborales. Abdil Aziz, de 35 años, es marroquí y llegó a España hace veinte en una patera. Dice cobrar de tres a cinco euros la hora y duerme en un coche. "No estoy dado de alta en la Seguridad Social, no tengo asistencia médica ni dónde ducharme. Da igual que mi jefe sea español o inmigrante, porque los inmigrantes han copiado las formas de los de aquí", manifiesta exasperado.*


----------



## gpm (2 Jun 2022)

Bitelchus dijo:


> Deja de citarme en tus mierdas de hilos racistas, mamarracho.





Deja de citarme en tus mierdas de hilos racistas, mamarracho.
[/QUOTE]

Como sois la izquierda, por señalar a los verdaderos culpables de los robos de París (moros), ahora resulta que soy racista.

Espero que os toque alguno de vosotros para que disfrutéis de lo que habéis traído con vuestras políticas migratorias.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (2 Jun 2022)

Europa arderá en cuanto se acabe el cuento del todo gratis gracias a la deuda.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Aunque es del infecto EL PIS, expone algo de eso, no menciona para nada si hay problemas con los inmigrantes alli asentados, pero se desprende lo que dices, el cortoplazismo y el querer ganar pasta a costa de lo que sea, explotan a mano de obra foranea y hasta les arriendan tierras, no se dan cuenta que todo eso pasara factura tarde o temprano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bueno el marroquí. Los jefes morunos explotan porque han aprendido de los jefes de aquí. No sé qué hace en España. Se puede volver a Marruecos porque allí los jefes, imbuidos de los principios del islam, te tratan muy bien. Infecto panfleto El Pis para sus lectores retarded. Saludos.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Jun 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Europa arderá en cuanto se acabe el cuento del todo gratis gracias a la deuda.



Cierto. Por eso no se atreven a cortar el grifo. Saben que vendría un tsunami y la guerra.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿Hablas de liberalismo y sacas a Aznar? Fue otro estatista más. Dime alguno que haya desmantelado las autonomías, haya reducido el tamaño del estado, reducido funcionarios e impuestos o que haya dado más libertad al ciudadano en lugar de sacar más leyes liberticidas.
> 
> Todos ellos han seguido las mismas políticas de engordar el estado, y las paguitas con su efecto llamada son parte de ello.
> 
> Yo estoy en Melilla y recuerdo perfectamente, porque estaba allí viéndolo, las primeras regularizaciones masivas de inmigrantes ilegales residentes en la ciudad. Recuerdo a uno de esos personajes, uno de los cabecillas de las protestas, Dudú, al que llegaron a condecorar en Sevilla. Todo bajo el gobierno nacional y local del PSOE. Y ojo, no creo que Aznar hubiese hecho otra cosa diferente. Unos y otros se han esforzado después por engordar sus redes clientelares, y los inmigrantes y sus paguitas son parte de ello.



Es como tú lo cuentas. Doy fe.
Y nosotros peleándonos entre nosotros, entre tanto, nos expolian, nos echan, nos humillan y ellos se van quedando, barrios, pequeños núcleos, el campo, las fruterías, las calles, la noche, la venta de drogas... todo, se lo están quedando todo.
¿Y atentados? ya no hay atentados. Preguntaros porqué.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Que bueno el marroquí. Los jefes morunos explotan porque han aprendido de los jefes de aquí. No sé qué hace en España. Se puede volver a Marruecos porque allí los jefes, imbuidos de los principios del islam, te tratan muy bien. Infecto panfleto El Pis para sus lectores retarded. Saludos.



Esta gente no está bien de la chabeta.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Cierto. Por eso no se atreven a cortar el grifo. Saben que vendría un tsunami y la guerra.



Rodarán cabezas en cuanto falte el dinero, que faltará. Vendrán Mohameles de Qatar a comprarse el país. Quiero decir lo que quede sin vender porque ya hemos vendido casi todo. CEPSA hace décadas la compró un qatarí. El Carmen más grande de Granda lo posee un qatarí. Y lo peor que hemos perdido ha sido NUESTRA IDENTIDAD. Lo demás se vuelve a comprar pero la identidad ya no volverá jamás.
Una década antes quizás se podía haber hecho algo. Ahora seguro que ya no.


----------



## rafasx (2 Jun 2022)

Es curioso que los artículos periodísticos más duros contra el NWO son de mujeres. Los de Guadalupe Sánchez también son la hostia.


----------



## tormanyo (2 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Esto ya lo decia yo hace 20 años.
> 
> A efectos practicos no habia diferencia entre un gitano y un moro en cuanto a cultura parasitaria.
> 
> Pero claro, los que deciamos esto eramos ( y somos) llamados racistas o inhumanos



Mejor dicho, realiatas


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> *SON EL AUTÉNTICO VIRUS.*



El virus es el progresismo y lo tenemos dentro de casa. Si tuvieramos fronteras funcionando y devuelto todo el que no entre a trabajar y si no se adapta, a la calle. No habría pasado esto. El problema no son los subhumanos islámicos tercermundistas vendeniñas, sino los progres que desde dentro les abren las fronteras y abrazan al llegar. Recuérdalo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Rodarán cabezas en cuanto falte el dinero, que faltará. Vendrán Mohameles de Qatar a comprarse el país. Quiero decir lo que quede sin vender porque ya hemos vendido casi todo. CEPSA hace décadas la compró un qatarí. El Carmen más grande de Granda lo posee un qatarí. Y lo peor que hemos perdido ha sido NUESTRA IDENTIDAD. Lo demás se vuelve a comprar pero la identidad ya no volverá jamás.
> Una década antes quizás se podía haber hecho algo. Ahora seguro que ya no.



Penoso a donde hemos llegado, fundamentalmente por la traición de nuestros dirigentes. Por otro lado, como dices, la identidad es lo único que no se compra con dinero.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

rafasx dijo:


> Es curioso que los artículos periodísticos más duros contra el NWO son de mujeres. Los de Guadalupe Sánchez también son la hostia.



No es nada curioso. Es que una mujer puede decir que un tío está bueno y toquetearlo. Si lo hace un hombre, recibirá una denuncia por acoso. Ellas pueden decir lo que quiera pero si lo dice un hombre, es machismo, racismo. Una mujer puede decir que a los hombres se les conquista con el estómago (nos llama tontos) y no pasa nada. Un hombre dice que a la mujer se la conquista con la billetera y recibe una denuncia.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> El virus es el progresismo y lo tenemos dentro de casa. Si tuvieramos fronteras funcionando y devuelto todo el que no entre a trabajar y si no se adapta, a la calle. No habría pasado esto. El problema no son los subhumanos islámicos tercermundistas vendeniñas, sino los progres que desde dentro les abren las fronteras y abrazan al llegar. Recuérdalo.



Efectivamente. Los moros simplemente aprovechan nuestra estupidez y la traición de nuestra clase política. Ellos se benefician, pero los culpables son nuestros políticos y sus amos.


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Jun 2022)

Sí, pero ojo cuidao, yo no culpo a los inmigrantes. Nos están desplazando, sí, pero es lo que suele ocurrir cuando una cultura más fuerte y encima privilegiada por el gobierno, se impone numéricamente a otra. Nosotros seguramente haríamos lo mismo.
Habría que preguntarles a nuestros gobernantes qué coño están haciendo, si es por clientelismo o por qué razón están haciendo todo esto.

Si es por clientelismo... al hilo de lo de las regularizaciones masivas de los 80... el PSOE, que fue quién las perpetró, ganó las siguientes elecciones en Melilla.
Peeero, esos nuevos votantes formaron un partido de corte musulmán y el PSOE entró en barrena. Hoy ese partido es el segundo más votado, sólo por detrás del PP, y acortando distancias.

Los socialistas han quedado de bisagras, no volvieron a ganar nada desde entonces, y hoy los tenemos en el gobierno en coalición con los musulmánes, llevándose a matar, unos con sus cosas de religión, cultura y lengua tamazight y demás, y los otros con sus feminismos y LGTBIetc. dando la matraca todo el día mientras la ciudad está cada día más sucia, mas insegura y más abandonada.

Así que si es por clientelismo, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Podemos creo que pide que se deje votar a los marroquíes residentes... es la misma historia. Con una clase política que es capaz de cualquier cosa con tal de permanecer en el sillón cuatro años más, no funciona la cosa.




Sonico dijo:


> Es como tú lo cuentas. Doy fe.
> Y nosotros peleándonos entre nosotros, entre tanto, nos expolian, nos echan, nos humillan y ellos se van quedando, barrios, pequeños núcleos, el campo, las fruterías, las calles, la noche, la venta de drogas... todo, se lo están quedando todo.
> ¿Y atentados? ya no hay atentados. Preguntaros porqué.


----------



## rafasx (2 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> No es nada curioso. Es que una mujer puede decir que un tío está bueno y toquetearlo. Si lo hace un hombre, recibirá una denuncia por acoso. Ellas pueden decir lo que quiera pero si lo dice un hombre, es machismo, racismo. Una mujer puede decir que a los hombres se les conquista con el estómago (nos llama tontos) y no pasa nada. Un hombre dice que a la mujer se la conquista con la billetera y recibe una denuncia.



Falso.

Las mujeres que no comulgan con el dogma pijo progre son insultadas y atacadas sin piedad por los mismos que de dicen feministas. Y además tienen que enfrentarse con las femonazis de sus trabajos/entorno.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

rafasx dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> Las mujeres que no comulgan con el dogma pijo progre son insultadas y atacadas sin piedad por los mismos que de dicen feministas. Y además tienen que enfrentarse con las femonazis de sus trabajos/entorno.



Digo las mujeres en general. Por supuesto que a la Ayuso la miran como si fuera una mierda. O a la Olona le dicen perrerías. Pero que a las mujeres se les permite decir muchas cosas en los medios públicos sobre los hombres y no pasa nada, como que ellas son más inteligentes, que están mejor cualificadas para no se qué, pero si lo dicen de un hombre, pues es machismo. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Sí, pero ojo cuidao, yo no culpo a los inmigrantes. Nos están desplazando, sí, pero es lo que suele ocurrir cuando una cultura más fuerte y encima privilegiada por el gobierno, se impone numéricamente a otra. Nosotros seguramente haríamos lo mismo.
> Habría que preguntarles a nuestros gobernantes qué coño están haciendo, si es por clientelismo o por qué razón están haciendo todo esto.
> 
> Si es por clientelismo... al hilo de lo de las regularizaciones masivas de los 80... el PSOE, que fue quién las perpetró, ganó las siguientes elecciones en Melilla.
> ...



Coincido con todo lo que dices. Sabes muy bien lo que está pasando, es así.
Pero ¿por qué crees que han decidido dejar de atentar de momento?. Si quieres hablamos por privado y te digo que lo se por los que conozco.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jun 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> esto es insoportable. solo de pensar que vamos que tener que aguantar esto el resto de nuestra vida me entran ganas de largarme o suicidarme.
> 
> Esto es una bomba de relojeria, el mirar para otro lado un dia ya no sera opcion.



desgraciadamente no lo vas a aguantar toda la vida, va a haber guerra entre "cristianos" y moros en breve. A mí me pilla lejos pero toda mi familia anda por allá. No me hace ni puta gracia la situación.


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Jun 2022)

No te fies de los privados, que luego todo se sabe, sobre todo lo que se queda guardado en un disco duro al que no sabes quién tiene acceso.

Yo creo que no hay atentados ni "primaveras" porque los que los incitan están ocupados en otros temas y en otras guerras. Y además han visto que nos pueden colar la dictadura sin mucho esfuerzo y con otras vías de meter miedo para justificarla.



Sonico dijo:


> Coincido con todo lo que dices. Sabes muy bien lo que está pasando, es así.
> Pero ¿por qué crees que han decidido dejar de atentar de momento?. Si quieres hablamos por privado y te digo que lo se por los que conozco.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> No te fies de los privados, que luego todo se sabe, sobre todo lo que se queda guardado en un disco duro al que no sabes quién tiene acceso.
> 
> Yo creo que no hay atentados ni "primaveras" porque los que los incitan están ocupados en otros temas y en otras guerras. Y además han visto que nos pueden colar la dictadura sin mucho esfuerzo y con otras vías de meter miedo para justificarla.



Tampoco iba a decir nada del otro mundo  

Bueno aquí tenemos las dos corrientes. Los que van a la mezquita más suave y los que van a la más dura. Los de la parte dura digamos que son los que nos lo quieren meter a base de miedo y los de la parte blanda exigiendo menús halal en los colegios usando los derechos que otorga nuestra democracia y poco a poco pero bien metida. Pues los de la parte blanda les han demostrado a los otros que con atentados la gente es más reticente a ceder espacios al islam y que los que van poco a poco con sus hijos en las instituciones son el camino mejor para islamizar Europa.


----------

